# 20L keg fill in Perth



## Drekavac (13/11/14)

Hi all,

I'm having having a bit of a gathering on the weekend and the batch of beer I brewed for the occasion won't be ready on time. I would rather be serving a nice beer than a rushed substandard beer. I'm now going with plan B which is to get the keg filled by a brewery/bottle store but that is proving very difficult. Two questions:

1) Does anyone know where I could get a 20L keg filled in Perth? It has to be 20L as my kegerator will only fit that size.

2) If I can't get it filled I was considering filling it myself with 9x 2L growlers. I'm expecting it will need to be poured very carefully to minimize head and then recarbonated. Has anybody tried this? I have no idea if this will work.

Cheers


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/11/14)

I don't know anyone who does that, not to say there isn't someone out there who does. 

I don't know why you would bother filling a keg from growlers though. I'd rather just serve from the growlers and run whatever you have as a backup with a disclaimer that its not where you want it to be.


----------



## tavas (13/11/14)

Try a U Brew It. I've never used them tho so not sure of the normal way they operate.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/11/14)

Actually, yeah. Listen to tavas, that's probably your best bet.


----------



## benno1973 (13/11/14)

Check out Brews R Us in Marangaroo. They seem to brew beers and fill a couple of corny kegs if you bring them in. At least that's what their facebook page indicates.


----------



## TheBigD (13/11/14)

I've brewed beer at "The Beer shed" as keg fillers and for my fortieth Bday, I think Its similar to u brew it and those other brew your own on site micro brewery. Acceptable mega swill type beer or even hoppy beer can be made within two weeks and you'll need three kegs as they usually do 50l batches. I think you'll be out of luck getting beer brewed for the week end. Might have to invest in keg of VB from your local.

Id still ring them though as they might have some full kegs willing to sell.


----------



## Drekavac (13/11/14)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Unfortunately u brew it couldn't help but Brews R could definitely fill a 20L keg. They also have quite a large range to choose from! Thanks again.


----------



## hathro (13/11/14)

Mayne liquor do growlers. Give them a call.


----------

